# e46 M3 with high e36 M3 style wing pic . . .



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Hi All -
Sorry if this is a repost - saw this pic on Motorsports.com and thought I'd share. Most of the e46 racers do not use that style wing. Doesn't look that bad to me (but do not know how effective it is vs. wing PTG is using)


----------



## Toast (Jan 9, 2002)

I see a bimmerfest.com sticker on the sideskirt! :bigpimp:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

Toast said:


> I see a bimmerfest.com sticker on the sideskirt! :bigpimp:


Yeah, how did that get there? :eeps:

:angel:


----------

